# This Is A Really Serious Outbreak....



## Brian R. VanCise (May 28, 2017)

DKD is no joke...

Outbreak of Dunning Kruger Disease spreads to all 50 states


----------



## JP3 (May 28, 2017)

That's fantastic!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 28, 2017)

I thought it was to good not to share.


----------



## CB Jones (May 28, 2017)

_"We haven’t seen this level of DKD since Jenny McCarthy started spreading her vaccine causes autism ********"
_
I work with a guy who still believes this.  He also thought he was going to get rich buying Iraqi Dinar....__


----------



## Buka (May 28, 2017)

Classic.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 2, 2017)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> DKD is no joke...
> 
> Outbreak of Dunning Kruger Disease spreads to all 50 states



I once knew somebody who had DKD in just about every subject under the sun.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 2, 2017)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> DKD is no joke...
> 
> Outbreak of Dunning Kruger Disease spreads to all 50 states



ahhhh .... well that explains things


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 3, 2017)

PhotonGuy said:


> I once knew somebody who had DKD in just about every subject under the sun.



Wait... you've met my father too?


----------

